# Filly Fairy in OK too!



## Lisa Strass (Feb 18, 2008)

The first baby for Strasslein was born last night and I couldn't be any more pleased! (at 344 days)






Her sire is our stallion, *B&L's Rock "E" Good Man Charlie * (a Rock "E" son), and her mother is one of our favorites, *Star Struck Hershey's Sweet and Sinful * (a Hershey daughter out of a Rock "E" daughter), so lots of Rock E in this little girl!

She's a solid bay with some white on one hind foot, and as CUTE as can be with amazingly straight legs! Here she is brand new, and I'll try to get some pictures of her dry later in the next couple of days. Introducing "*Barb E*"...










Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## txminipinto (Feb 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS LISA AND MIKE!!! FINALLY!





ok, now I'm going to go sulk because I have at least 6 more weeks!


----------



## Erica (Feb 18, 2008)

Yeah Lisa


----------



## Belinda (Feb 18, 2008)

Woo Hoo !! Her Dad sends his Congrats !! Can't wait to see her dry and unfolded... Oh and I will have a empty stall with her name on it. Because I know she will want to come visit Aunt Belinda ..When she is old enough...


----------



## minih (Feb 18, 2008)

Awwwww how sweet! Congratulations!


----------



## Sixstardanes (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats on your cute new addition!


----------



## SweetOpal (Feb 18, 2008)

woohoo....congrats....can't wait for unfolded pics!!!


----------



## Leeana (Feb 18, 2008)

CONGRATULATIONS LISA



WooHoo !!!

She is pretty and you cant go wrong with those bloodline


----------



## Lisa Strass (Feb 18, 2008)

Belinda said:


> Oh and I will have a empty stall with her name on it. Because I know she will want to come visit Aunt Belinda ..When she is old enough...



Yep. This little girl is definitely going to have to spend some time with Aunt Belinda


----------



## Jill (Feb 18, 2008)

Lisa --

Congratulations on her!!! She is gorgeous











I got my fingers crossed -- I'm really wanting to name one particular foal "Barbie Doll" this year, so long as it has the corresponding plumbing!

Congratulations again,

Jill


----------



## Firefall (Feb 18, 2008)

What a little beauty, congratulations!!!!!


----------



## crponies (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats! I am looking forward to seeing her dried off pics.


----------



## muffntuf (Feb 18, 2008)

Very nice filly!


----------



## Boinky (Feb 18, 2008)

awwww a Jet sister



Can't wait to see her unfolded and dried off!


----------



## hairicane (Feb 18, 2008)

Congrats!!! Looks lovely already


----------



## hhpminis (Feb 18, 2008)

Ooh, how exciting! Very nice little girl!

Keep those announcements coming!


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Feb 18, 2008)

Congratulations on a cutie!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Feb 18, 2008)

What a little doll baby! How can you leave her in the barn? I've have her cuddled up in bed with me. Looking forward to dried off pix. Congrats! Ta, Shirlee


----------



## skanzler (Feb 18, 2008)

Nice filly Lisa, can't wait to see all dried off. Congrats. Daddy should be very proud.


----------



## lyn_j (Mar 1, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa, she is beautiful.

Lyn


----------



## midnight star stables (Mar 2, 2008)

Lisa, Congrats! She is really beautiful.


----------



## maranatha minis (Mar 2, 2008)

Congrats on a lovely new baby.

Shelley<><


----------



## D&M Gemstone Appys (Mar 16, 2008)

Congratulations Lisa on your beautiful foal. I can't wait I checked my two appy mares that are due within the next month and they are both starting to get little bags. It will be at least two weeks or more. I hope it warms up here in Minnesota before they hit the ground.

Marilyn


----------

